# Anyone interested in a get together in northern Illinois



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I’m thinking sometime in March/April. I can host it at my work in Naperville on a Saturday or Sunday. I don’t have much to offer besides a large parking lot but there are a ton of restaurants/bars and other activities close by for the family. It’s also 5 min off the expressway.

@Forddenial @quickaudi07 @OzAudioGmc @Mike_Saw_75 @Duramaxjon @ndm


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Sounds like a good time! I should be able to make it, hopefully with the truck still together. If not I may bring another build.


----------



## Mike_Saw_75 (8 mo ago)

I'm in for sure as long as there is no baseball games for my son.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Man, I would like to meet up but I'm not even sure I'll have found a car by then, let alone time to reinstall everything. I guess it's possible if I can get a car by the end of February and start installing right away, but it's cold up here, even in a garage. I'd like to hear some SQ cars and get some tuning tips. I'll keep an eye out of you make it an annual thing.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I'm down like 4 flats. No question.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sounds_Insane said:


> Man, I would like to meet up but I'm not even sure I'll have found a car by then, let alone time to reinstall everything. I guess it's possible if I can get a car by the end of February and start installing right away, but it's cold up here, even in a garage. I'd like to hear some SQ cars and get some tuning tips. I'll keep an eye out of you make it an annual thing.


Mine is out of commission at the moment and mike_saw is still in the process of installing his so no worries. I know all to well about the cold, i don’t even fit my garage so everything is a driveway build over here. If there’s enough people interested I would like to do it a couple times a year. Even if you don’t have a system you’re more then welcome to come hang out.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Its funny you said "others are welcome"........

Definitely just showed this to my buddy/apprentice


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

You're closer than all these dealerships I'm contacting about a car, it's hard to find ones that don't do "market adjustments" on the price. I just contacted a dealer in Springfield, IL and one in NY that show they are getting the car I want in. Living in Michigan, "foreign" cars are hard to find, it's like a sin if you own one here. haha (nothing against American cars, there just are many _cars_ to choose from anymore)

Install should go much quicker since it'll be the same car, so I know what I need to do and how to tear it down. I'm thinking about rough building out the trunk in my current car to get a jump on it... if I can find some time.


----------



## Duramaxjon (Jan 7, 2022)

I would be interested. I won’t be able to bring the Duramax because it gets parked for the winter to keep the salt off of it. I should hopefully have the Escalade done by that time though


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sounds_Insane said:


> You're closer than all these dealerships I'm contacting about a car, it's hard to find ones that don't do "market adjustments" on the price. I just contacted a dealer in Springfield, IL and one in NY that show they are getting the car I want in. Living in Michigan, "foreign" cars are hard to find, it's like a sin if you own one here. haha (nothing against American cars, there just are many _cars_ to choose from anymore)
> 
> Install should go much quicker since it'll be the same car, so I know what I need to do and how to tear it down. I'm thinking about rough building out the trunk in my current car to get a jump on it... if I can find some time.


Thats funny, i just had a buddy drive to Detroit to get is wife a new Toyota 4 runner. He said they’re not shipping between dealerships anymore, don’t have a clue what’s coming in and only gave him 1 fob and iou for the other.

Get to building my friend, the more people the better.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Duramaxjon said:


> I would be interested. I won’t be able to bring the Duramax because it gets parked for the winter to keep the salt off of it. I should hopefully have the Escalade done by that time though


Ah come on man. March/April sometime you can bring the Max out! Either way it’ll be a good time.


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

Duramaxjon said:


> I won’t be able to bring the Duramax


What year is your duramax ?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe I might make it....but you know how I am with trust issues! Lol

Where is your biz btw? I don't recall asking whe we met up.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

ndm said:


> Maybe I might make it....but you know how I am with trust issues! Lol
> 
> Where is your biz btw? I don't recall asking whe we met up.


lol you’ll be ok. It’s Naperville, 59 & Indian trail/N aurora road. Next to the Emissions & train station.


----------



## Duramaxjon (Jan 7, 2022)

Bushwacker said:


> What year is your duramax ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It’s a 2011


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

clange2485 said:


> lol you’ll be ok. It’s Naperville, 59 & Indian trail/N aurora road. Next to the Emissions & train station.
> 
> 
> View attachment 360836


Lol. I know where that is. Right by the metra station. I ride the train sometimes from there.


----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm in. I should hopefully be able to finish the build in my Mazda in the next couple of months.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

I would be happy to bring my gear if anyone needs any help with a tune.


----------



## Todd Cinci (11 mo ago)

clange2485 said:


> I’m thinking sometime in March/April. I can host it at my work in Naperville on a Saturday or Sunday. I don’t have much to offer besides a large parking lot but there are a ton of restaurants/bars and other activities close by for the family. It’s also 5 min off the expressway.
> 
> @Forddenial @quickaudi07 @OzAudioGmc @Mike_Saw_75 @Duramaxjon @ndm


Man with the trucks at this, I will have to try and make it. Great to meet everyone and need a good reference for my truck. Keep me in mind for sure. I am in Cincinnati, so only 5 hour drive for me


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

I put a deposit on the car in NY, should be here in 3-4 weeks, still not sure if I'll have the install done in time.

The dealer in IL wanted 10% above sticker for "market adjustment". NY is sticker plus $23 tire inspection fee, whatever that is.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sounds_Insane said:


> I put a deposit on the car in NY, should be here in 3-4 weeks, still not sure if I'll have the install done in time.
> 
> The dealer in IL wanted 10% above sticker for "market adjustment". NY is sticker plus $23 tire inspection fee, whatever that is.


Congrats on the new ride. Where are you at in Michigan? I’ve met some good people up that way.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

clange2485 said:


> Congrats on the new ride. Where are you at in Michigan? I’ve met some good people up that way.


I'm near Flint. They held the state SQ finals 15 minutes from here last fall but something was going on and I completely missed it. I was bummed.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Hintzyboy (Mar 31, 2007)

Sounds_Insane said:


> I put a deposit on the car in NY, should be here in 3-4 weeks, still not sure if I'll have the install done in time.
> 
> The dealer in IL wanted 10% above sticker for "market adjustment". NY is sticker plus $23 tire inspection fee, whatever that is.


Sorry if I missed it, but what kind of car? 

The dealer experience is always a crap shoot but it's been extra bad the past couple of years. Ive bought 3 cars in the last year and a half, and the amount of non-negotiable add-ons he crazy fees I came across in the process was ridiculous. I ended up getting fair deals on both cars, but I had to do a lot more haggling. I got my current car down in Miami, and they tried to charge me literally thousands for doc fees certification fees (even though it was a Mazda CPO, so Mazda corporate actually performs the inspection), etc. Luckily, the car had been on their lot for a while (nobody wants sedans), so they were willing to cut most of that crap to get it out the door. 

I don't think it'll be this way for too long, though. Supply chain issues will take some time yet, but the used market is dropping significantly. I don't think dealers will find as many people willing to pay markups on ordinary cars when they aren't able to leverage extra high trade in values.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Hintzyboy said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what kind of car?
> 
> The dealer experience is always a crap shoot but it's been extra bad the past couple of years. Ive bought 3 cars in the last year and a half, and the amount of non-negotiable add-ons he crazy fees I came across in the process was ridiculous. I ended up getting fair deals on both cars, but I had to do a lot more haggling. I got my current car down in Miami, and they tried to charge me literally thousands for doc fees certification fees (even though it was a Mazda CPO, so Mazda corporate actually performs the inspection), etc. Luckily, the car had been on their lot for a while (nobody wants sedans), so they were willing to cut most of that crap to get it out the door.
> 
> I don't think it'll be this way for too long, though. Supply chain issues will take some time yet, but the used market is dropping significantly. I don't think dealers will find as many people willing to pay markups on ordinary cars when they aren't able to leverage extra high trade in values.


A Corolla Hybrid.

I bought mine a year ago, and it took a while to find a dealer that wasn't trying to add crap onto the car, I had to drive 200 miles north and just settled on a color (blueprint). A few months before that my wife bought a Chevy Bolt EUV, then 3 days later the '22's got rolled into the recall with the rest of them. We never had any issues with the car.

A couple months ago she finally settled with GM with kind of a lemon law result where they gave her back everything she paid into it, so she picked up a '23. So at least that was a no haggle situation since GM was overseeing it.

Toyota announced for '23 they were offering the Corolla Hybrid in different trim levels, and offering AWD now. So I like the look of the SE trim, and AWD will be handy up here in the snow, plus I held out for white this time.

For '22 the Hybrid only came in the LE trim, but it was loaded. It's now the same as the XSE but without leather. The 2023 LE is now less expensive than the cur2022 LE, so that's going to take come explaining when it comes to selling it. My '22 will have some things my '23 won't have.

I've contacted probably 20 dealers that have has '23 SE AWD coming in and the NY dealership was the first not to scam me. One dealer here adds the Michigan package, which is rustproofing, for $1500.

So yeah, 4 new cars in about a year is a pain. I need to start looking for a car for my son who turns 16 soon. 

Yeah, this over charging is going to hurt people in the long run. Everyone's cars are going to be worth that much less when the market dies down and car values drop and people want to trade their cars in. If you keep your cars for a long time it really won't matter.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Sounds_Insane said:


> NY is sticker plus $23 tire inspection fee, whatever that is.


"Yep, those are 4 tires"

I'm gonna be honest, i don't care if ya'll have finished cars or not. It'll be awesome to just be around people who know that adding a sub to your stock setup doesn't mean you have a "system"


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Forddenial said:


> "Yep, those are 4 tires"
> 
> I'm gonna be honest, i don't care if ya'll have finished cars or not. It'll be awesome to just be around people who know that adding a sub to your stock setup doesn't mean you have a "system"


Or, have a swap meet, maybe someone has equipment to sell or trade.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Sounds_Insane said:


> Or, have a swap meet, maybe someone has equipment to sell or trade.


My hoard is pretty low at the moment but i do have a pair of JL 12w3’s I’d rather hand off in person then ship and a sweet soundstream amp 😜 but that’s a keeper.

Im sure we all have something laying around.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The NYS inspection is 23 bucks. Never heard of a tire inspection only. For old cars it's only $10.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> The NYS inspection is 23 bucks. Never heard of a tire inspection only. For old cars it's only $10.


You'd thing for a new car they wouldn't need an inspection, but, when I bought my '22 the dealership never actually did the prep, I drove 200 miles home to find out I had the shipping pressure of 60 PSI in my tires. Maybe the $23 is a pressure gauge rental fee.
It could be inspection, but the internet sales person told me "OTD price is just the MSRP plus 23$ for tire fee/processing fee"


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> The NYS inspection is 23 bucks. Never heard of a tire inspection only. For old cars it's only $10.


You're from the Buffalo area? That's were I'm picking the car up from, A dealer in Grand Island


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Billy Fucillo's?


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> Billy Fucillo's?


Maguire. Google has the toyota in that area as Fuccillo, but it's a different address. If I search Maguire it comes up. maybe I just got scammed by Toyota. haha


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The sold some of their dealerships. That's probably one of them. 

You stopping by the falls? You can see them from the Grand Island bridge.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Visiting the area all depends on how long it takes at the dealership. What should take 15 minutes will take hours.

I think dealers make you want to feel like you're getting your moneys worth out of the experience.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I definitely understand that. Everyone goes to the falls when they come here. I assume everyone is budgeting that time in!

From that dealership it's only 7-8 minutes. Once you park you can walk right up and take a look. 

Being from here I never really get the inkling to go but it's amazing every time I see it. My crew did the roof on the buildings there. It was still amazing after being there for a few weeks.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> I definitely understand that. Everyone goes to the falls when they come here. I assume everyone is budgeting that time in!
> 
> From that dealership it's only 7-8 minutes. Once you park you can walk right up and take a look.
> 
> Being from here I never really get the inkling to go but it's amazing every time I see it. My crew did the roof on the buildings there. It was still amazing after being there for a few weeks.


heck, I'll stop in the dealership and while they screw around maybe I'll head over to the falls and tell them I'll be back later to get the car.

One time I was able to get a car in 15 minutes. I was picking up a Focus ST, dealt with everything online and over the phone, making sure to tell them I didn't want any extended warranties. I showed up with a check, signed some paperwork and left, never went in the building. I didn't need them to walk me through the features of the car. They are definately not my local dealer, so they don't need to sell me on how their service department it. I'm hoping this one will go as smooth.

Yeah, 15 minutes, get some lunch, see the falls, take a barrel ride over the falls, be home by dinner.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds_Insane said:


> Yeah, 15 minutes, get some lunch, see the falls, take a barrel ride over the falls, be home by dinner.


Sounds like a good plan except the Niagara River flows away from your house!


----------

